# How I Met Your Mother: Intervention OAD 10/13



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Not a funny as some, but I liked it. So everyone decides not to move, and then they decide to move afterall? Flash forward one year and someone is living in the apartment.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Robin's drunken hockey playin Canadian was pretty funny.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

It is like playing tennis with the net down.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Also love the skimming evite comment. Can not remember the line though.


----------



## nrrhgreg (Aug 30, 2003)

Ted very clearly did not have a wedding ring on during the year into the future scene.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

CBS needs to put up clips of SuperCanadien Robin meets Mason Raymond of the Vancouver Canucks


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

It was a nice twist how the hole in the wall didn't come from the puck.

And it's really quite a shame that hot young girls are not actually that stupid gullible and accomodating in real life.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

scsiguy72 said:


> Not a funny as some, but I liked it. So everyone decides not to move, and then they decide to move afterall? Flash forward one year and someone is living in the apartment.


If I had to guess, I'd say Marshall and Lilly somehow move into the apartment upstairs. But who knows.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

One year later...so it's gotta be Robyn and probably Tedd.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, I'd guess it's Robin and Ted. But not as a couple.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Reminder from last season:



Spoiler



Robin's towel is eaten by the goat during Ted's 31st birthday. Not sure where in the story line (time/date wise) we are at


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Usually I notice these things, but my wife caught this one:

At the end when Ted tells the couple to get out of their booth, the lady grabs her cell phone. A cut or two later the phone is back on the table so she can come back and ask for it. 

Loved Barney's "I'm from the future" bit ...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I thought this might have been the funniest ep of the season. Loved it. Barney's old man bit was legen..... wait for it..... dary. The flashbacks were hysterical - especially Robin's drunk Canadian act. The interventions were funny (except for the real one). 

I'm through getting caught up in when he meets the kids' mom. I just want the funny. 

"I'll give you summer teeth - some er here and some er there"


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I was shocked at Robin's boobs in one scene - they seemed to be almost non-existent.
Not that there is anything wrong with that, but in the past she has worn some high-performance bras that gave her some cleavage.

Future Barney turning down the 31 year old cracked me up.


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

Barney's old man make up was pretty amazing. They did an excellent job.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> I was shocked at Robin's boobs in one scene - they seemed to be almost non-existent.
> Not that there is anything wrong with that, but in the past she has worn some high-performance bras that gave her some cleavage.


Spray-on tan intervention. And I'd take real over artificially big any day!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I got the impression that Robin did go to Japan and they were meeting for the first time in a year...so the only mystery is who is still living/moved back upstairs...

I could be wrong, though...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

jstack said:


> Barney's old man make up was pretty amazing. They did an excellent job.


I thought *he* did an excellent job too. Often when a younger actor is made up to look old, they don't _act_ old convincingly (they move too quickly or talk in their normal aged voice). NPH did a great job with his "old" mannerisms and voice.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Neil Patrick Harris is just flat out an amazing actor. Probably one of the best in sitcoms today. Which is unique-you don't often see child actors with such talent.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Neil Patrick Harris is just flat out an amazing actor. Probably one of the best in sitcoms today. Which is unique-you don't often see child actors with such talent.


i agree, he's been great in HIMYM and in the Dr. Horrible mini-series.

Although who can forget his best role so far in his career


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> I was shocked at Robin's boobs in one scene - they seemed to be almost non-existent.
> Not that there is anything wrong with that, but in the past she has worn some high-performance bras that gave her some cleavage.
> 
> Future Barney turning down the 31 year old cracked me up.


she looked downright skinny - maybe too much so - either she's been sick or falling victim to the hollywood craze for way too skinng bodies.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

This was their best ep in a LONG time. Loved every minute of it. :up: :up:


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> she looked downright skinny - maybe too much so - either she's been sick or falling victim to the hollywood craze for way too skinng bodies.


Just because you personally do not like thin women doesn't make it a "craze" or make her look like she was sick.

Some people are thin and some people are fat. There's something for everyone. This woman wasn't too your taste---fine. Leave it at that. You don't need to pretend that because she was under *your* ideal weight that there's something wrong with her.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> Just because you personally do not like thin women doesn't make it a "craze" or make her look like she was sick.
> 
> Some people are thin and some people are fat. There's something for everyone. This woman wasn't too your taste---fine. Leave it at that. You don't need to pretend that because she was under *your* ideal weight that there's something wrong with her.


When did I say anything of the sort?

I said "she looked downright skinny - maybe too much so - either she's been sick or falling victim to the hollywood craze for way too skinny bodies."

If you don't think that there are issues with some women becoming too thin in Hollywood then you need to get your head out of the sand and take a look around.

you have no idea of my "ideal" weight.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought it was an ok episode, but the show is starting to p*ss me off. They seem to be recycling some of the same plots, the flashbacks are getting confusing, and things seem to be moving at a sail's pace. I'm confused as to whether they actually move to their respective places or stayed in the apt. I think it's time to either reveal or debunk whether sarah chaulk is the mother or not. Maybe I'm just getting bored with the journey to who the mother is. I'm still watching, but for me, I look more and more forward to watching The Big Bang Theory, and less and less about watching this.


----------



## RAKEN (Aug 6, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I thought it was an ok episode, but the show is starting to p*ss me off. They seem to be recycling some of the same plots, the flashbacks are getting confusing, and things seem to be moving at a sail's pace. I'm confused as to whether they actually move to their respective places or stayed in the apt. I think it's time to either reveal or debunk whether sarah chaulk is the mother or not. Maybe I'm just getting bored with the journey to who the mother is. I'm still watching, but for me, I look more and more forward to watching The Big Bang Theory, and less and less about watching this.


What's the big deal about the mother? It's just the premise of the show, and as Chuck illustrates a funny show with good characters doesn't need a real premise. I don't care if the things don't match up sometimes. Heck they could have an episode where they time traveled to the future only to find out those aren't his kids at all, and he is hallucinating, or he could wake up and all of it be a dream. The premise isn't what makes this show funny. The jokes do. Well and the characters do as well.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

RAKEN said:


> What's the big deal about the mother? It's just the premise of the show, and as Chuck illustrates a funny show with good characters doesn't need a real premise. I don't care if the things don't match up sometimes. Heck they could have an episode where they time traveled to the future only to find out those aren't his kids at all, and he is hallucinating, or he could wake up and all of it be a dream. The premise isn't what makes this show funny. The jokes do. Well and the characters do as well.


The show, if you didn't notice is called "How I Met Your Mother". That's what the big deal is. The show Chuck is called Chuck, so the title DOESN'T say much more than the show is about Chuck. It's clear what the point of HIMYM is, and that is to eventually tell us how the story ends, with who the mother is (or, as I am hoping, reveal the mother and continue the story up until the wedding). Otherwise, this show is essentially an 21st century version of Friends. It is funny, but I for one think it's time to reveal!!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> The show, if you didn't notice is called "How I Met Your Mother". That's what the big deal is. The show Chuck is called Chuck, so the title DOESN'T say much more than the show is about Chuck. It's clear what the point of HIMYM is, and that is to eventually tell us how the story ends, with who the mother is (or, as I am hoping, reveal the mother and continue the story up until the wedding). Otherwise, this show is essentially an 21st century version of Friends. It is funny, but I for one think it's time to reveal!!


Exactly (especially the _Friends_ reference, which I was just thinking myself). And the premise isn't just raised by the title of the show. Each episode starts with Ted telling the story.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> When did I say anything of the sort?


Let's see---you presumed a "craze" with "too" skinny bodies. Too skinny for who? I suppose there are objective measures for someone being "too skinny" for their health, but that's certainly not a Hollywood craze.

Yes, it is common for women in Hollywood (and modeling) to be thin, but they are not "too skinny" for their health. Can you name 5 actresses who were hospitalized for malnutrition? If you are saying that the "craze" is for women to be "too skinny", you must be referring to your own tastes.

And why would you say that if a woman is too skinny for your own tastes then perhaps she was sick? Would you say the same if you found a woman too fat for your tastes?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> L Can you name 5 actresses who were hospitalized for malnutrition?


Nicole Richie
Barbara Niven
Calista Flockhart
Geri Halliwell (Ginger Spice)
Justine Bateman
Mary-Kate Olsen

there, that's 6


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> but I for one think it's time to reveal!!


Of course that would mean the end of the series...


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

Amnesia said:


> Let's see---you presumed a "craze" with "too" skinny bodies. Too skinny for who? I suppose there are objective measures for someone being "too skinny" for their health, but that's certainly not a Hollywood craze.
> 
> Yes, it is common for women in Hollywood (and modeling) to be thin, but they are not "too skinny" for their health. Can you name 5 actresses who were hospitalized for malnutrition? If you are saying that the "craze" is for women to be "too skinny", you must be referring to your own tastes.
> 
> And why would you say that if a woman is too skinny for your own tastes then perhaps she was sick? Would you say the same if you found a woman too fat for your tastes?


Wow, someone got up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

Has anybody ever suggested that maybe Ted isn't the father of the kids he's telling how he met their mother? Perhaps Ted never married anyone.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> The show, if you didn't notice is called "How I Met Your Mother". That's what the big deal is. The show Chuck is called Chuck, so the title DOESN'T say much more than the show is about Chuck. It's clear what the point of HIMYM is, and that is to eventually tell us how the story ends, with who the mother is (or, as I am hoping, reveal the mother and continue the story up until the wedding). Otherwise, this show is essentially an 21st century version of Friends. It is funny, but I for one think it's time to reveal!!


*sigh* I've said it before and I'll say it again. It's about the journey, not the destination.

That's Dramaturgy 101.

Whoever the mother is, her maiden name will almost certainly be MacGuffin. If you don't know why that is, well, that's why you're getting frustrated with the show.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

DaveBogart said:


> Has anybody ever suggested that maybe Ted isn't the father of the kids he's telling how he met their mother? Perhaps Ted never married anyone.


I'm pretty sure they've referred to him as dad on several occasions.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Nicole Richie
> Barbara Niven
> Calista Flockhart
> Geri Halliwell (Ginger Spice)
> ...


7. Tracey Gold


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

busyba said:


> 7. Tracey Gold


 I could have listed a bunch more - not surprisingly, there are web sites devoted to that very topic.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Penny Lane said:


> Wow, someone got up on the wrong side of the bed.


You will find if you haven't already that Amnesia is a staunch supporter of thin women. I agree with him that women can be thin and still be very fit. My personal tastes just tend to run toward women who are not considered very thin. I don't like to be able to count a woman's bones whilst I ogle her.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I can't stand seeing colar bones pertruding...shoulder blades either. It creeps me out.


----------



## RAKEN (Aug 6, 2006)

Not to derail this thread, but I have noticed a tendancy by some people here to hate on thin women. In the specific instance of Robin she is in no way too thin. She is hot. very hot. You can kiss up to the heavy's with out trashing the hotties.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> You will find if you haven't already that Amnesia is a staunch supporter of thin women. I agree with him that women can be thin and still be very fit. My personal tastes just tend to run toward women who are not considered very thin. I don't like to be able to count a woman's bones whilst I ogle her.


he can support them all he want to but in the end, when they see help with a eating disorder, his support is meaningless.

I personally like slender women, not Karen Carpenter slender but definitely on the thin side.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The bigger the cushion, the sweeter the pushin'.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> I can't stand seeing colar bones pertruding...shoulder blades either. It creeps me out.


What about hip bones?










Not to mention toothpicks look stronger than those arms


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

not hot.


----------



## gilmoregirls102 (Dec 29, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I thought this might have been the funniest ep of the season. Loved it. Barney's old man bit was legen..... wait for it..... dary. The flashbacks were hysterical - especially Robin's drunk Canadian act. The interventions were funny (except for the real one).
> 
> I'm through getting caught up in when he meets the kids' mom. I just want the funny.
> 
> "I'll give you summer teeth - some er here and some er there"


+1

On all accounts  :up:



DaveBogart said:


> Has anybody ever suggested that maybe Ted isn't the father of the kids he's telling how he met their mother? Perhaps Ted never married anyone.


Oooohhh... that's true!

Even if they did refer to him as "dad" he could then give a confession... "I'm not really your dad..."


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

There is definitely such a thing as "too thin". Death Rider provided an excellent example of someone who is deep into that realm. Of course, one can weigh quite a bit more than that woman, and still be "too thin". As a personal rule, if you can see bones, yup, you've gone too far. That's just me though. Speaking medically, you might even be "too thin" before that point. I don't know.

Anyway, there is *definitely* a "craze" which runs far more rampant than just Hollywood in which perfectly "thin enough" women seek to become ever thinner. And, to return to the topic, barely, I do not think Robin has succumbed to that craze.

I'll even go so far as to mildly agree with Amnesia a little that it is somewhat annoying when people refer to thin women as "likely sick" or "starving" or whatever. I too am slightly annoyed when I hear snide comments about healthy-weight individuals like, "Oh boy! Someone give her a sandwich!" merely because she may be thinner than the one making the comment.

That said, contrary to what Amnesia's opinion seems to be, women who _actually_ "need a sandwich" very much so DO exist. And women who need to _keep the sandwich down_ after you give it to them certainly exist as well. Heck, probably men too, but no one ever talks about them.

Point is, to disregard completely the idea that "too thin" _can_ and _*does*_ exist is to do a tremendous disservice to those that need to hear it the most, and I take tremendous opposition to Amnesia's assertion that it does not. However, I also take some opposition to belittling that problem by making such comments when they are unwarranted, as I feel they detract slightly from the severity of the same comments when they are warranted.

But I've probably already said too much.

New topic: Is Sarah Chalke hotter here or on Scrubs?


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

pigonthewing said:


> New topic: Is Sarah Chalke hotter here or on Scrubs?


Tough call. I'm tempted to say she's cuter on Scrubs, but hotter on HIMYM. I'd have to go back and rewatch the last several seasons of Scrubs again, to be sure.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

RAKEN said:


> Not to derail this thread, but I have noticed a tendancy by some people here to hate on thin women. In the specific instance of Robin she is in no way too thin. She is hot. very hot. You can kiss up to the heavy's with out trashing the hotties.


I will say that I don't see anything wrong with [the actress that plays] Robyn's weight. She looks fine to me...superfine.


DeathRider said:


> What about hip bones?


Oh yeah...that's bad. /me adds hip bones to list.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

pigonthewing said:


> New topic: Is Sarah Chalke hotter here or on Scrubs?


Easy. Scrubs. On Scrubs she doesn't have a kid.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

johnperkins21 said:


> Easy. Scrubs. On Scrubs she doesn't have a kid.


LOL!! Nice one. Good answer. Hahahaha....


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

RAKEN said:


> Not to derail this thread


Too late...


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

hapdrastic said:


> Tough call. I'm tempted to say she's cuter on Scrubs, but hotter on HIMYM. I'd have to go back and rewatch the last several seasons of Scrubs again, to be sure.


I think you should watch the _first_ several seasons of Scrubs again, to be sure. I think they wrote more fantasies about Elliot in those...

I think when the series started, I was neutral on NPH (wouldn't search out or avoid shows), but he's really won me over to think he's a comic genius. (When it started, I already thought Alyson Hannigan was a comic genius.)


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

DeathRider said:


> What about hip bones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my gawd.. someone get that woman a cheeseburger...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

alpacaboy said:


> (When it started, I already thought Alyson Hannigan was a comic genius.)


I think she's a _dramatic_ genius (and full of nummy redheaded goodness), and while I think her comedy chops are good I don't think they're genius level.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I think the thing that made me really like Alyson was the combination of:
* seeing her do the Band Camp character in the first American Pie
* the "goodbye Coke Machine" mini-monolog in Buffy the Vampire Slayer(only the second episode I saw) about a week later. It was a dorky little bit, but it completely cracked me up.
Big fan ever since.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

You don't have to sell me, I'm not just president of the Alyson Hannigan fan club, I'm also a client.  

But I think her dramatic work just completely blows her comedy out of the water.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

RAKEN said:


> What's the big deal about the mother? It's just the premise of the show, and as Chuck illustrates a funny show with good characters doesn't need a real premise. I don't care if the things don't match up sometimes. Heck they could have an episode where they time traveled to the future only to find out those aren't his kids at all, and he is hallucinating, or he could wake up and all of it be a dream. The premise isn't what makes this show funny. The jokes do. Well and the characters do as well.


Amen, brotha! Just enjoy the ride. Who cares about the mother. In fact, the longer they wait to introduce her, the longer we get to enjoy this show, so I'm all for never meeting her.


Steveknj said:


> The show, if you didn't notice is called "How I Met Your Mother". That's what the big deal is. The show Chuck is called Chuck, so the title DOESN'T say much more than the show is about Chuck. It's clear what the point of HIMYM is, and that is to eventually tell us how the story ends, with who the mother is (or, as I am hoping, reveal the mother and continue the story up until the wedding). Otherwise, this show is essentially an 21st century version of Friends. It is funny, but I for one think it's time to reveal!!


Nothing wrong with a Friends for the 21st Century. That was a good show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Amen, brotha! Just enjoy the ride. Who cares about the mother. In fact, the longer they wait to introduce her, the longer we get to enjoy this show, so I'm all for never meeting her.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a Friends for the 21st Century. That was a good show.


I agree, but really, it would make the show less than what it is. Part of the charm of the show, is the story leading toward meeting the mother. Otherwise it's just another ensamble cast about a bunch of 20-somethings living in NYC, and we've seen that (and yes, I know they are turning 30 on the show). I love stories that are leading us to "mother" and the little clues along the way, like the umbrella. And I totally disagree that when they introduce the mother, that the show has to end. They can do a whole year of him courting her. There's a lot of ways to go with this, she can be a minor character (like say, the Britany Spears character) that slowly develops. She can be a major character we already see, she could be one of Barney's many gfs, she could be, say one of the character's sisters or old friends.

Bottom line is, we all have our opinions. To me, the premise of this show, Ted's story about how he met his wife, is the most interesting part of the show and what makes it special.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

My favorite line this week was "I'm gonna go fill R2 Sweeth Tooth" (Lily's name for the robot cookie jar).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

pigonthewing said:


> New topic: Is Sarah Chalke hotter here or on Scrubs?


So "Roseanne" isn't an acceptable answer?

(Just kidding.. Just like this case & the chick on "Big Bang Theory", the "other sister" on each of their previous shows was hotter than the supposedly hot one..)


----------

